# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Dua ta dish qe....

## Ksanthi

*Fillojme nje loje tjeter si thoni?Mund ti drejtohemi kujt te kemi deshire.
Po filloj une e para ..



Dua ta dish qe tip me te veshtire se ty per here te pare ndesh ne jeten time .Nuk di robi si te sillet.*

----------


## Endless

dua te dish se ka dhe me keq se ai   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

Dua qe ta dish qe I am A.V.A.T.AR and nothing and nobody can copy me ...
Resp3cte

----------


## Endless

duhet te kuptosh qe s'eshte se ja ndjene ndonjerit per te  kopjuar ty lol


apo mos ndoshta ka ndonje dhe gabohem?  :i habitur!:

----------


## Endless

e di qe eshe turp i madh ta pranoj por ke totalisht te drejte plako, une jam nje rule breaker (temash forumi) mizor  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Era-R

dua ta dini qe te dy se late nam ketu.... qeshni pak se po ju sheh bota...upupu....sa turp.......une per vete sjam me keto te dy...

----------


## RiGerta

Dua ta dish qe vendin tend nuk e zen tjeter.Je banor i vetem ne zemren time

----------


## AnaH_M

dua te dijsh se ti per mua je......gjithcka.

----------


## alem_de

Dua ta dishe qe nuk me del nga mendja.

----------


## Endless

dua te di ne je les apo jo?

----------


## Robbery

hengra shume...

----------


## EuroStar1

Dua ta dish qe Zoti eshte nje komik i cili luan para nje publiku qe ka frike te qeshe

----------


## Helikranon

Dua te dish qe c'do te sjelle 21-12- 2012.

----------


## Peace Boy

Dua te dish se  kohen e kaluar nuk mund ta kthesh mbrapsht.

----------


## fashion_girl

dua te dish se je njeriu me i cuditshem !ca thu sot s'thu neser!

----------


## AnaH_M

Dua ta dishe,se sote ka qen nje e diell e merzitshme,e pa ty akoma edhe me e....

----------


## lisa12

Dua te dishe qe.....po ike  ska kuptim kthimi

----------


## alem_de

.............ke pas ditlindjen dhe nuk na ke qerase.

----------


## fashion_girl

.......qe jam shum ne humor te mire !

----------


## alem_de

.................pranija jote na gezon,kur je ne humore edhe me teper.

----------

